# 1979 Western Flyer Tandem "Purplecious"



## JayBuzz (Jul 7, 2015)

Spotted the rear end of this bike sticking out of a pile of trash on a trailer heading to the dump. Gave the guy $40. Fun bike, had to be the worst tandem made. It bounces, sways and wobbles.


----------



## JayBuzz (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## JayBuzz (Jul 7, 2015)

I painted her with Valspar purple then spray with a little clear to get sticking then sprinkled purple glitter all over, sand, clear coat, sand , clear coat about 7 times. Turned out amazing. Purple flake over purple.


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 15, 2015)

I like it. Makes me want a tandem now too.


----------

